# How does it feel to kiss on the neck?



## Yukinara

Just wondering, anyone here try it before? I meant, from the receiving and giving point, how does it feel like? I need to add a scene of neck kissing to my novel but I can't describe how it feel. Either kiss on the forehead or neck but I never had both

fix: both of them are around 17-18, first time kissing and a little bit clumsy, no facial hair


----------



## Philip Overby

Depending on who's doing the kissing on the neck, depends on how I feel about it.  Without getting too graphic, it usually tends to give me a sort of "electric shock" (especially near the ear) along my body if done right.  If not done right, it's sort of annoying.


----------



## San Cidolfus

I guess that would largely depend on who's doing the kissing.  If it's a heavily muscled man named Yuri, I'd probably feel pretty unsettled with his lips on my neck.


----------



## Muqtada

For me it would mean nothing as a peck, but as part of a makeout session... well, I guess the closest I can think of to describe it would be warm shivers (not quite tickling) that spread out in a wave. It's wonderful, but possibly that might just be the connotation of what is likely to happen sometime after that


----------



## Ravana

My first inclination is to suggest doing a little personal research. Unfortunately, that's pretty much my second and third suggestions as well. Failing that, go grab a remaindered Harlequin novel and steal a description from it. The description will be _wrong_, but at least it will be the sort of thing most readers expect. 

As Phil mentioned, the term "kiss" is too general to really give a good answer–which also means you need to know not just what's being kissed, but how, if you're going to come away with any decent description… especially since you mention wanting to know how it feels to the person delivering it as well.

To which I'd add that no matter how it's done, for first-timers it will feel different. It just works that way.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

This thread only serves to remind me that there is not nearly enough neck-kissing in my life.


----------



## Caged Maiden

<= _fancies herself some sort of expert_


Okay, jokes aside, I wonder how much detail you need to achieve the tone of the scene you want. If I was reading about a love scene (or writing one for that matter) I might be bored or start feeling weird if the details got too.... um..... descriptive. I think it is fair to gloss over it a bit, because most people will be able to relate to the feeling... and you WANT them to input their own details. It makes the story feel more real.  That's how a real love scene is... I only remember the highlights.... unless something goes wrong, that is.  

You can use a few detailed descriptions to convey that the couple are new lovers, mentioning their nerves (I think I remember what that feels like), and then some other setting stuff besides just the kissing. You know, sensory stuff, like smells and sounds; they have an impact on the action.
Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Caged Maiden

Sorry, I deleted my first post because I realized this question was hard to answer without a whole lot of my opinions in it, and it might have been outside the goal of this particular forum to do that. 
Hmm... actual research I've done on the subject.....
Well, there's the good, the bad, and the ugly of it, and I can guess you're not interested in the last two unless your work is a comedy (I can laugh now though I wasn't laughing at the time).

As a girl (which I once was, many years ago) I can only say that confidence is a big factor when you're experiencing intimacy with someone for the first time. WOW this is hard to write about.  If I'm honest, I might get deleted..... Okay, so how does kissing feel?  Well the good bits are running your hands through someone's hair and the smell of their clothes, hair and breath.   Getting carried away or overwhelmed by the moment; losing track of time.
The bad?  If it goes on too long it gets boring and your lips get all dry.  Ick or too much eye contact, that's bad too.
I hate it if it's slobbery (that is the ugly part).

I can honestly say I've never spent a whole long time sucking on someone's neck.  It's sort of a thing in the mix, but only one weapon in a whole arsenal.


----------



## SeverinR

I bleieve it also depends on the person. Some people are very sensitive in the neck, others don't.
But some are sensitive only to a certain person or small group of people.

The best response would be a moderately ticklish person, they would experience it the best. The person without a sensitive neck could enjoy it without having the shock to the body others might have.

The feelings would be stronger for a person that the reciever likes, or repulsed more if a person they don't like is doing it.

Are we talking a kiss or a hickey?  Kiss, playful bite or just short of leaving a mark-hickey would probably be similar reactions.


----------



## Graham Irwin

Too cute!
Just too cute.


----------



## Aravelle

Anders Ã„mting said:


> This thread only serves to remind me that there is not nearly enough neck-kissing in my life.



Yeeeap. ;___;


----------



## gavintonks

why dont you just ask someone to do it to you much easier?


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Anders Ã„mting said:


> This thread only serves to remind me that there is not nearly enough neck-kissing in my life.



Damn, no one's kissed me on the neck before.


----------



## Codey Amprim

If you need an honest response, here it is. But before I do, you need to know that there's a lot of things that go into it, such as the quality of the kisser, what they're doing/technique, and the reaction of the person being kissed.

I'm going to try and keep this pg-13 while giving the best depiction I can.

For me, it is electrifying beyond almost anything else short of the whole nine yards, if you get the hint.  It's almost undescribable, to be honest, but it's numbing yet sensational at the same time. What's better is when someone bites my neck. I literally feel a rush all over my body when it happens, and, no, I'm not ticklish on my neck, either. It is the ultimate turn-on, for me. And sometimes if it's really good, I get a strange tingling sensation in my legs, almost as if the need to stretch them after a very long car ride. But remember, everyone reacts to it differently, and it REALLY depends on the kisser.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

I agree with Gavin... It's hard to write about something that a lot of people have experience with & make it real if you have zero personal experience.

Either get someone to show you what it's like or stick to what you know...

After writing this I realize that I missed a prime opportunity in my youth to get girls to help me experience things so I could write about them.

Hindsight.


----------



## Caged Maiden

T.Allen.Smith said:


> After writing this I realize that I missed a prime opportunity in my youth to get girls to help me experience things so I could write about them.
> 
> Hindsight.



Is that all it takes?  HAHA well then, I'll let you all know next time I need to do some research... 

No seriously.  There's something to be said for having led a life full, and as I near my birthday (I'm not disclosing the number) I'm reminded that with every year that passes, my writing only gets stronger because of the new experiences I have.  I wrote a MC who was an archer after I started archery, and I've written a fair amount of swordplay though I'm a crappy fencer.  But, with all the things I've done in my life, I have a ton of things to draw inspiration from.  

For all the young people here, my advice is to get out and get involved in some new activities, because when you have that personal experience, it shows in your writing.

Hang on, I need to start a new thread about this....


----------



## ArielFingolfin

The nerves that run behind your ear down your neck are what triggers the little tingles and shivers, not so much the back of the neck (from a scientific standpoint; it varies from person to person). And that's all I'll say about that (I don't kiss and tell  )


----------



## Kit

I have allowed very few people access to my neck, because once it goes there, I am utterly at their mercy.  :spin:


----------



## deilaitha

If you don't know what necking feels like, you may want to avoid writing this scene.  Is there a way around it?  Is it integral to your plot?  How crucial is the scene?

Otherwise, the best thing to do is to describe the emotional response (which you can imagine more easily than the physical sensation) and limit the physical description.  A few details might go farther than you think.  For example: _The sensation of his dried, cracked lips on the smooth skin of her neck made her realize how far apart they were, despite their physical proximity._  In this situation, you develop the characters as well as describing the experience.  For your readers, those who have been kissed on the neck will immediately be able to imagine the sensation of rough lips; their mind will fill in the details you leave out.  Those who have not will still understand what you are trying to convey. However, if you try to describe the sensations without knowing what it feels like, your readers who do know what it feels like will spot you for a fake immediately.


----------

